# Ok, I'm bored.



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

Entertain me.

Er... Post a random fact here... that not everyone may know.

* Leonardo Da Vinci invented scissors.*


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

Heck, I'll go again.

*One of 2 of the most Famous Female Pirates in history, Mary Reade, was rasied as a boy, and served in the Kings Navy until her ship was captured by Pirates.  She joined their crew, still in the guise of a male, until she was later discoverd to be Female by Anne Bonney, another famous female pirate serving under John Rackham, when she tried to seduce Reade, believing her a "Handsome Lad".

Mary Reade was killed in a Jamacian Prison in 1721, a year after the capture of John Rackham's ship.*

Yes.  I know way to much pirate history.​


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Most bronchitis comes from allergic reactions in bronchial cells and from post nasal drip usually caused by allergies.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Mar 7, 2006)

This may be a known fact to some but here goes...

Christopher Columbus did not think the world was flat...they knew it was round the question was the circumference. He thought it to be much smaller than some others did. Also the reason for his hard time getting the funding was that they did not think that he would make it AROUND with the small boats of that day and age. Aristotle knew the world was round...that was around 382 B.C.

Goes to show how history isn't always taught how it really happened.....and yes Techno you do seem to know a lot about Pirates but...that is okay...because I know nothing about them and I may learn something.


----------



## Shodan (Mar 8, 2006)

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial]           Animal gestation periods: the shortest is the American opossum, which       bears its young 12 to 13 days after conception; the longest is the Asiatic       elephant, taking 608 days, or just over 20 months.

  Thank God I'm not an elephant!!  
[/FONT]


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 8, 2006)

American painter John Singer Sargent was NOT an impressionist. Impressionism has to do with the use and handling of "color notes" and NOT expressive brushwork as most believe. He was painting with Monet one day and ran out of black paint and asked Monet for some. Monet, as a true impressionist, did not have some (there is no colour note "black" in nature and Impressionists neutralized colours by use of their complements, not grey and black). Sargent, according to accounts told Monet that he wish he couldn't paint like the Impressionists.


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 8, 2006)

*Shallow *breathing helps control asthma...

Carbon dioxide is not simply a waste-product of breathing. Carbon dioxide is *entirely* necessary for balanced blood acidity. And breathing too deeply as we're often encouraged to do results in losing too much CO2. CO2 defecit can result in blood alkalosis which can mean smooth-muscle constriction which in turn can lead to amongst other symptoms, bronchiole constriction ie. attempted deep breathing is BAD practice for asthmatics. 

So breath shallow...

Respects!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2006)

A friend of mine told me about something he was reading... a poltical novel (non-fiction)...
Said that each year roughly 6000 people are murdered in California... while 2000 (+) have died thus far since the beginning of the conflict in Iraq... yet which one gets more press?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 8, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Heck, I'll go again.
> 
> *One of 2 of the most Famous Female Pirates in history, Mary Reade, was rasied as a boy, and served in the Kings Navy until her ship was captured by Pirates. She joined their crew, still in the guise of a male, until she was later discoverd to be Female by Anne Bonney, another famous female pirate serving under John Rackham, when she tried to seduce Reade, believing her a "Handsome Lad".*
> 
> ...


How can you be a Pirate AND a Ninja?  It goes against the natural order of things.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 8, 2006)

Also, C.S. Lewis became a devout Christian after an epiphany recieved while studying the ear of a baby.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

* Lionesses like their* males to be deep brunettes.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 8, 2006)

Abraham Lincoln suffered from a disease (can't remember the name of it) that caused him to be clumsy.

Julius Ceaser had epilepsy.

That's all I can think of right now.  More to come later...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 8, 2006)

Albert Einstein was dislexic.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Limelight was how we lit the stage before electricity was invented. Basically, illumination was produced by heating blocks of lime until they glowed.*


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 8, 2006)

It is widley believed that the term used for the Pirate Flag "Jolly Roger" actually comes from the french term [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]_Jolie Rouge _which means "Jolly Red" because pirate flags of the day were actually red.  (There were black ones as well, but it meant something different to fly the black or the Red flag, and the red was most common) 

Also, real pirate flags were as varied as the pirates who flew them... no two alike, and not all were skull and Crossbones, in fact, many were not, like the flag pictured below, which belonged to Edward Teach... the Infamous Blackbeard.  Only Edward English flew the traditional "Skull and Crossbones" banner... tho other pirates had variants like Henry Avery, whichg depicts a Skull in Profile.
[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 8, 2006)

I knew that!   How about this....  The people of Pitcairn are the descendants of the Fletcher Christian and the mutineers from the 'Bounty'.

They still exists today on Pitcairn.  They speak a language that is a mix of sailor talk and the native language.




			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> Heck, I'll go again.
> 
> *One of 2 of the most Famous Female Pirates in history, Mary Reade, was rasied as a boy, and served in the Kings Navy until her ship was captured by Pirates.  She joined their crew, still in the guise of a male, until she was later discoverd to be Female by Anne Bonney, another famous female pirate serving under John Rackham, when she tried to seduce Reade, believing her a "Handsome Lad".
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 8, 2006)

The big Island of Hawaii grows at a rate of approx. 1 acre a year.

Who owns that land?  and who did they buy it from?  

V/R

Rick


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

*When faced with* danger, the octopus can wrap six of its legs around its head to disguise itself as a fallen coconut shell and escape by walking backwards on the other two legs, scientists discovered.

I'll be sure to check out all coconut looking things walking backwards next time I'm in the ocean 



*Newborn dolphins and* killer whales don't sleep for a month, according to research carried out by University of California.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> The big Island of Hawaii grows at a rate of approx. 1 acre a year.
> 
> Who owns that land?  and who did they buy it from?
> 
> ...



*hand shoots up in the air* OH! OH-OH! MR. KOTT-EHR! 

My father-in-law used to own land on the big Island that was covered in a lava flow years ago. He has *ahem* forfeited the rights to that land to the state of Hawaii.  He has not been paid for it and prolly won't be.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 8, 2006)

The only man made *object* on earth that can be seen from outerspace is the great wall of China.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 8, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> The only man made *object* on earth that can be seen from outerspace is the great wall of China.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick



Would that be with or without the "zoom" lense?  :rofl:


----------



## hemi (Mar 8, 2006)

_The Great _library at Alexandria had over 700,000 books.

There are 18 different animal shapes in the Animal Crackers cookie zoo!

The king of hearts is the only king without a moustache on a standard playing card

One car out of every 230 made was stolen last year

There wasn't a single pony in the Pony Express, just horses


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hellen Keller was not mentally retarded, just blind and deaf.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

*Actor James Doohan*, who played Scotty, had a hand in creating the Klingon language that was used in the movies, and which Shakespeare plays were subsequently translated into.

*Giant squid eat* each other - especially during sex.
alrighty then


----------



## stickarts (Mar 8, 2006)

The Coriolis effect causes turning of air masses, counterclockwise (to the left) for rising air (low pressure) and clockwise (to the right) for descending air (high pressure) in the northern hemisphere, and the opposite directions in the southern hemisphere.....and you thought you were bored before! :0)


----------



## kid (Mar 8, 2006)

male woodticks have two stripes runing down his back, refered to as "suspenders".  Female woodticks have a stripe that is a half circle around her head, refered to as a "neclace".


----------



## kid (Mar 8, 2006)

Somehow upnorth and I are related to the Duke of Baltimore.  I thought that was neat.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 8, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *Actor James Doohan*, who played Scotty, had a hand in creating the Klingon language that was used in the movies, and which Shakespeare plays were subsequently translated into.
> 
> *Giant squid eat* each other - especially during sex.
> alrighty then


 
glad I am not a squid or a scared octapus.

I would be scared to have sex.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 8, 2006)

A stall in an airplane is not an engine failure.  A stall is when the air flowing over the wing is reduced enough so that the amount of lift the wing produces is less than the weight of the aircraft OR if the weight of the aircraft is increased beyond the lift component of the wings (ie, high speed/G-loaded turns or climbs).  Stalls can occur at any power setting by adjusting the angle of attack of the wings, blocking the air flow over the wing, or overloading the weight or G load.  

During a spin in an aircraft, the wing on the inside of the turn is stalled.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 8, 2006)

The Germans did not invent sauerkraut.  The Chinese did, while building the Great Wall of China.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pizza was not invented by the Italians, I believe it was in china.
Terry


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2006)

The word "queue" is the only word in the English language that is still pronounced the same way when the last four letters are removed.

33 + 43 + 53 = 63

The maximum prize one could earn on a single day of Jeopardy! is $566,400.

The average speed of a man's orgasm is 28 MPH


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 8, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> 33 + 43 + 53 = 63



  There must be a trick to this one...


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 8, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> The only man made *object* on earth that can be seen from outerspace is the great wall of China.


 
The aforementioned is a myth.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 8, 2006)

An average adult produces about half a litre of flatulent gas per day, resulting in an average of about fourteen occurrences of flatulence a day.

Bet ya all wanted to know that!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

heheeee.. Gee thanks for that Sarah ~!! 


*It takes a *gallon of oil to make three fake fur coats.

*One in 18* people has a third nipple.

uhhhh.. tay..


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 8, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> The aforementioned is a myth.


 

OK Iheard that at space camp when I worked there in 1986.

One time at space camp . . . .


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> There must be a trick to this one...


 
ooops...it changed.... was supposed to be 3^3 + 4^3 + 5^3 = 6^3


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is something I learned as a child...

a perfect number is one that all of the factors add up to the number... 

sorry if thats stated wrong, let me give an example.

6 - factors are 1, 2, 3, 6
1 + 2 + 3 = 6

28 - factors are 1, 2, 4, 7, 14, 28
1 + 2 + 4 + 7 + 14 = 28!

Find more!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 8, 2006)

I heard star trek mentioned on here...

Leonard Nimoy's famous salute is a real salute (or whatever it is exactly).  He stated on tv a long time ago that he's Jewish, and that was something they used for something.  Sorry I don't know the exact details-  I was around 13 when I saw the documentary.  I might be off on the religion, too, but I know it's an actual salute/ signal/ whatever.

The term "geek" comes from way back in the day...  Circuses had these guys biting off the heads of chickens (I guess for entertainment), and therefore those guys are called "geeks".  Makes you think of what you're saying the next time you call someone that.  Another "thank you" for my childhood experiences of t.v.


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, In the book (Attack Proof), the author mentions, more than 26,000 people are kill in street fights and thousands more are injury every year in America. THis is every YEAR!

Best to walk or talk your way out of any situtions if possible. Heard the story of two very old couples standing in line for a show and they argue of something stupid and one guy push the other guy and fell hitting his head and was killed. 

Things like this happens all the time in America...lucky you live in the United States? .................Aloha


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 9, 2006)

Arachibutyrophobia - no joke, this is the medical term which describes the *fear of peanut butter* sticking to the roof of your mouth *gags*

Respects!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2006)

There are More calories in a 1 1/2 cup serving of Special K with Skim Milk than in 12oz  of Miller Light Beer.

So... forget the claims that replaceing 2 meals with Special K will help you lose weight... Drink Beer!!!!​


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 10, 2006)

*Butyric acid* is what makes Parmesan cheese smell like er... vomit. Eck! 

It is also found in rancid butter, and pleasantly enough is what gives the world the smell of foul, stale, unwashed, rancid human feet... *shivers with disgust*


----------



## barriecusvein (Mar 10, 2006)

The king of hearts is the only playing card stabbing himself in the head.

Grapes explode when you microwave them.

A hard working adult sweats up to 4 gallons a day (eek!).

In Cleveland it is illegal to catch mice without a hunting license.

and the craziest fact of all (drum roll please):

A female pigeon cannot lay eggs on her own. For her ovaries to work she must be able to see another pigeon!


----------



## someguy (Mar 11, 2006)

Captain Hook used Saurkraut to deal with scurvey.  After all its saurcraut.. sauercraut going bad??? Is it even possible?
While the Great Wall of China is long it isn't wide enough to be seen from space.
Clumbus never actually reached the Americas.  He only hit island.  He did however enslave a large number of people on the first island he landed on(San Salvador)  They were called the Arrowaks I belive.  

Pure water is a terible conductor.  But with impurities it becomes a much beter conductor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2006)

1) Turtles dont like PEZ

2) The old Movie Krakatoa East of Java was about the eruption of the Volcano Krakatau, which is actually North/West of Java


----------

